

Just launched this Twitter/OpenCalais mashup for IL special election - collint
http://election.windycitizen.com/
It was a lot of fun putting them together. I'm pulling links out of the tweets and running OpenCalais over the text in the articles. Then I count the "Topics" to catch trends and pull out quotes.
======
brandnewlow
Collin and I found eachother here on Hacker News. I wanted to create a Twitter
buzz tracker for the special IL election to replace Rahm Emmanuel in Congress.
Let us know what you think.

------
sachinag
This is brilliant. I sent it to my friend who's running one of the campaigns.
(No, I'm not telling you which one.)

~~~
brandnewlow
Ha. I didn't tell you about this one did I?

Collin deserves all praise and kudos. He exceeded and improved on my spec at
least 5 times.

~~~
sachinag
You didn't, you magnificant bastard. But you covered my ranting on Sunday; I
can't complain.

------
pclark
did you make this? how did you find OpenCalais? What do you use it for?

~~~
collint
Yes I made this. I don't remember quite how I found OpenCalais. I found it
almost a year ago.

When somebody posts a relevant tweet with a link in it, I run the text on the
other side of the link through Calais to pull out quotes. Some Tweets have a
"Preview Article" link that expands the tweet to show those quotes.

I'm also using Calais to catch onto trending topics.

~~~
pclark
so you use Calais to extract quotes from documents?

~~~
brandnewlow
I believe Calais is pulling the quotes and keywords from the documents.

~~~
collint
Yes this is correct.

